# first pics on p fury



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

hey guys i just got a camera, and its been a long time comming. now i can show you all my stuff.

150 mix pygo


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Dude, I dont see any pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

where are the pics


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

what the hell happened 
computers suck dam ill try again


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

see if i get is right


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

youre getting there !!!! only the very top of the tank so far mate


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes! i figured it out so what do you think? its a work in progress


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

my 14" monster royal pleco


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

thats a waste leaving that sick pelco in the thank with piranhas.... accidents can happen overnight and that pelco is not cheap.... nice tank and set up by the way ... good luck


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice! I set up my new tank today too! I think yours is bigger though


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

looks good









how much did you give for the royal pan??? at my lfs they are going for £50-00 at about 4"

I personally would get it out of there and get it traded for more P's :nod:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice... if I was you I would get a tank just for dat plec!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank looks good


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

there has been (2) 8" common plecos in the tank since the p's were fry, 
a 3" snowball pleco and and 3" spotted catfish for 6 months the royal for 4 months, and there has been 0 trouble - knock on wood 
keep them well fed and leave plenty of places to hide- note the cave in the middle when things get nasty the plecos move to the cave
no fin nips no problems

royal pleco 14" $60.00


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

goodluck my cariba have ate 5-6 plecos so far. all over 3" and they never even left a head.

very nice set-up though great P's


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Very cool, yo


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Pygo`s!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

I liek ur setup 
but ur Piraya kicks ass big time!! nice specimen!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

very nice set up. i love the piraya


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wanna shot of the pleco


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks great.


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

That Centerpiece is awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

fishfinder said:


> there has been (2) 8" common plecos in the tank since the p's were fry,
> a 3" snowball pleco and and 3" spotted catfish for 6 months the royal for 4 months, and there has been 0 trouble - knock on wood
> keep them well fed and leave plenty of places to hide- note the cave in the middle when things get nasty the plecos move to the cave
> no fin nips no problems
> ...


I would be carefull with the plecos. They will likely meet an unfortunate end eventually, especially with a piraya. The piranha are going to get bigger and bigger. Eventually they will start to "test" the plecos...

I would hate to see such cool fish get it!!


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Richy84 said:


> That Centerpiece is awesome! Where did you get it?
> [snapback]932120[/snapback]​


I carved a mold out of floral foam, then covered it with cement and rock.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks great love that tank you have there i love the color of the wood. i love piraya's i think they are the best looking pygo out there. nice pics


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great nice royal !!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

pretty cool tank!

I like the centerpeice as well


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Good looking pygo's







I have to agree that your pleco will one day meet it's maker. My pleco last for almost three months until I found him have eaten by my caribes.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

very nice collection and setup!


----------

